
Effects of Psilocybin on Empathy, Creative Thinking, and Subjective Well-Being - Reedx
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/02791072.2019.1580804
======
mkeespiet
"The truffle sample (15 grams; Psilocybe Hollandia) contained 1.9 mg of
psilocybin and 10.5 mg of psilocin. Participants ingested an average (SD) 34.2
(8.9) grams of truffles throughout the day." I thought it is not possible to
take more than one portions at the time as you build up tolerance directly
after taking it?

~~~
chrisMyzel
If you keep the dosage on a sub concious level (which is the case for
microdosing) you will not build up tolerance

------
masonic
Why did 60% of the participants bail out after the morning after dosing?

